

Ask HN: best place to post technical, non developer, job opening? - frostmatthew

The non-profit I work for has an opening for a Web Security Technologist but we've had limited success in attracting suitable candidates. Sites like Dice seem more oriented at developers/engineers, this position is a mix of malware researcher and sysadmin. Full description at http://www.stopbadware.org/blog/2013/02/28/stopbadware-is-hiring-a-web-security-technologist if that helps.
======
JoachimSchipper
> this position is a mix of malware researcher and sysadmin

Reading through your ad, there's a lot of different stuff here: malware
researcher, CSO, sysadmin, customer contact, team lead. Except that the person
you're looking for is rather junior.

This seems an odd mix of skills, or rather inclinations: most malware
researchers don't want to spend significant amounts of time on sysadminning.

------
jyu
You may want to try searching LinkedIn profiles first, to get a better idea of
the potential pool of applicants. Mostly this will help make sure you're not
looking for a unicorn.

The job description is a bit vague. It doesn't really describe the position
well. Why would someone want to work at StopBadware? How big is the team? Who
else will the web security technologist be working with? List some specific
technologies that you use and applicants should know.

------
eb0la
Have you tried mailing lists?

Surely you're already subscribed to several industry-specific mailing lists or
groups. Add "We're hiring!" and a link to your signature whenever you post.

A trick that helped me some time ago was going to a local bookstore and
sticking a "we're hiring: come and have a coffee with us" post-it inside of
some relevant technical books. Try it: it works :-)

------
samstave
The best place to post is Linkedin and Craigslist.

